# Making Chevre with cow's milk?



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

We are having a three day fourth of July party with friends and I would like to make a LOT of chevre for it. I only have one goat in milk though. I have unlimited access to raw cow's milk. I have heard that chevre made with cow's milk is called bovre, is that right? Is the recipe the same? I use 1/5 drop of rennet and 1/8 teaspoon of culture for 1/2 a gallon of milk.

Is the taste about the same? I usually season mine with a bunch of herbs. IMy friends LOVE my cheese so I was really hoping to have a lot made up. Thanks for the help!


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a milk cow. I make chevre from her milk using a friend's chevre recipe for goat's milk. Turns out fine. I didn't make any changes...except sometimes mine isn't very creamy (I skim the milk first) in which case, as I mix in the seasonings, I add a bit of milk to the cheese.

What seasonings do you add to your's?


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I usually do oregano, dill, paprika, thyme and pepper. It's always so delicious!


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds yummy! I'll have to try that sometime. 

I normally do either a *ranch* type seasoning or pineapple and brown sugar. A friend also does a Texas type seasoning and a strawberry/powdered sugar version.


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I have never heard of doing pineapple and brown sugar. I am going to try that, it sounds so good!


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

I was planning on making my first chevre tomorrow - I would love to know amounts for the various seasonings to be mixed in. Thanks!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

the recipe for cream cheese is identical to chevre -except you use whole cows milk


----------

